# Any Surfside reports?



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks like I might make a run tomorrow down to my usual haunt in Surfside regardless of conditions. Moving further inland next weekend so this will be my last oppurtunity to fish salt water for awhile. 

Has anybody had much luck down there? Going to assume that the sargassum is still running rampant.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Take some waders or a wetsuit if you have it. Also, a stocking cap and hooded rainsuit and some warm dry clothes. High is supposed to be 62deg, but 45 at daybreak. Hopefully, the rain will subside tonight. 

I was there last weekend. Weed had gone away but who knows if it's gonna be back. It's day to day. Water is COLD but the wind should be 5-15mph from N or NE and maybe a little sunshine, so it may be pretty tolerable. 

You may see me there around Access 4 or 5 and you are welcome to join me if I make it. See my report from last week "Surfside 12/31" for more info.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Have some waders and spare warm clothing that ill definitely be bringing. Im sure it will be nice and chilly. Forecast I read said there's a small chance of rain so Im just kind of hoping for the best.
Again, this will be my last trip for awhile so there could be a hurricane for all I care and Im still going to go. If I see ya, Ill stop by and say hello.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

You'll get the IceMan award today. Water temps at the Freeport CG station are reporting below 50 this morning with a wind chill in the upper 30s. Let us know how it goes, when you get enough feeling back into your fingers to be able to type.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Today looks alot better than Yesterday. The sun is starting to come out. From the looks of the Surf Cams the Waves Should be small. Better take a Wetsuit, if you yak out your baits. Hope you do good!


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Wasn't far from there this afternoon. North wind was keeping the wave action down and tide fairly low. Pretty slow afternoon for the most part, my youngest caught a 17" black drum and there were a 3-4 whitings snagged but that's about it. Reeling in untouched baits. But it sure was great to finally see the sun and yes the water was chilly, just wearing my usual lacrosse rubber boots and jeans, but not easing out past knee deep either.


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

anyone been out there this week? Saturday is looking pretty good so far.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Im sure hoping to make it out as well if not tomorrow then on Sat and or Sunday. No waders this time...May put a new meaning into "blue balls" ha


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Bearwolf34 said:


> Im sure hoping to make it out as well if not tomorrow then on Sat and or Sunday. No waders this time...May put a new meaning into "blue balls" ha


Screw that. I hate cold water! I'm guessing the water is going to be in the low 50s for this weekend. I'll have on some thermals, wading pants and waders on.

:bounce:


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Might get a chance to go Sunday. I moved to San Marcos recently, but have to go back to Houston for the weekend to pick up a few things. 
I can deal with cold. I'm just hoping that I can bring back some whiting fillets and perhaps a red or two so I won't be stuck eating ramen all week.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

My waders didn't last 2 hrs last weekend. **** things. After thinking about it and reading up on posts here I think I may pickup one of the NRS grizzly wetsuits, the price is right and already have neoprene dive boots I wear. Just gotta find the $$, until then it'll be man up time. 

Whiting fillets oughta be easy enough if you can keep the catfish at bay long enough, they've been thicker than cat hair lately.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm thinkin strongly about hitting the pass Saturday to catch some baits for sharkin. If I do i'll put up a report. Weather sure does look pretty though.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

no reports yet, but think I'm going to head on down to the beach access #5 or thereabouts and see if anything is hungry for bait! I tried to hold off till tomorrow but cant. Ha will be in a white chevy 1500 if anybody's out in the area.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Headed east of surfside around the well closest to shore, managed to stir up a single whiting, the duckweed was a major pain and got tired of fighting it so worked my way to the beach just east of san luis pass. A 29" redfish was snagged right off the bat and ended the quick trip with 3 bull whiting and a few small ones turned loose along with the redfish.


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

nice one. I'm going to head down in the morning and see what I can stir up.


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

surf is chocolate because of east winds. no luck today. ended up fishing back bays because of surf clarity and didn't pick up much of anything.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Picked up a couple bull whiting and a good sized croaker, but mostly duckweed. Hard day fishing but awesome weather.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bearwolf34 said:


> Picked up a couple bull whiting and a good sized croaker, but mostly duckweed. Hard day fishing but awesome weather.


The same here, between two of us 8 whitings, 2 croakers, and seaweed.


----------

